# Check This Out!



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Outback 310BHS


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

Just remember to lock the outside door while using the facilities. James


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

*Love it !!!*


----------



## WIOutbacker (Feb 12, 2006)

I love it except the outside door into the bathrom. . We've been thinking of moving up to a 31 RQS, but maybe...


----------



## mv945 (Jul 18, 2006)

Kinda cool, but I am spoiled with the the rear outside storage underneath the bunks in the 31RQS - not sure I would be willing to give that up. Interesting that its not branded as a Sydney, not that that matters.


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

What??? No toy room? Where am I supposed to put the dirt bikes? I do think I like the white / cherry wood cabinet combination


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

No step tub either...............

Steve


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

WIOutbacker said:


> I love it except the outside door into the bathrom. . We've been thinking of moving up to a 31 RQS, but maybe...


We like this cause when the little ones are naping, the big kids can't make too much of a commontion if they need to get in to go pee.


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

With a 31RQS? Put the kids in the back, close the curtain, and turn on a small fan in there. Ours often go to sleep with us watching a movie or tv in the main area. (We also open the bathroom door so it's across the bunkroom opening, creating an additional sound barrier.)

If they wake up to somebody walking through the trailer to get to the bathroom having that outside door isn't going to help much. Think of how much of a deafening sound it makes inside when somebody slams the outside door - now that door is that much closer to the sleeping kids.

IMO the outside door is cute but not worth it.

Now, those 5th wheels with the SECOND 1/2 bath back there opening into the rear cavernous bunk room... that's another story.


----------



## folsom_five (Jan 10, 2008)

The only benefit I see to having an extra door into the bathroom would be so you can actually use it while traveling.
With the 31rqs (and probably the 32bhds) you cannot get into the bathroom when the slide is fully retracted.
There have been several times that the kids will need to use the bathroom while on the road, so we have to find a spot to pull over and then put the slide out about 18" so you can open up the bathroom door to get in there.


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

I really like the lay out of everything
...but I don't like the bathroom. The "concept" is good but;
It amazes me that a TT will have an awesome lay out...
plenty of room for everyone and all their stuff, then!

Literally a "water closet" !!! this tiny cramped space to
take a shower and take care of business. OR a tiny 
closet space with just a commode in it and a 
separate "shower closet"

If you have kids you are going to most likely be helping
them use what ever facility and any more than one
person in there is too many.

IMHO,
MaeJae


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

35 feet long. WOW. I have seen similar layouts from Jayco. Its nice but really long for me, at that point I would get a 5er. I dont mind the 2 bathroom doors. If your really boondocking it you can get a nice view and keep the trailer aired out....


----------



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

This is virtually the layout of my new 5'ver. It's the same except the third bunk over the entertainment unit doesn't exist in mine it's more storage space above. I also have more head room because it's a 5'ver.

The TV rotates around into the bedroom for inbed TV watching. This is an excellent feature.

Don't let these pics of the bathroom fool you. There is much more space in their than it appears. As for the second door it comes in really handy with the wet weather we have had this year. The kids (big and little) can access it from the outside and not track water/mud through the trailer.

I can't say I am a fan of the white/wood colour combo though. One or the other but not both.

Wayne


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Love that floorplan - DW and I really like that one and I have talked to Marci about it. Great gal - she says hi to everyone btw. Maybe after we ugprade our TV eventually...

-CC


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

BoaterDan said:


> With a 31RQS? Put the kids in the back, close the curtain, and turn on a small fan in there. Ours often go to sleep with us watching a movie or tv in the main area. (We also open the bathroom door so it's across the bunkroom opening, creating an additional sound barrier.)
> 
> If they wake up to somebody walking through the trailer to get to the bathroom having that outside door isn't going to help much. Think of how much of a deafening sound it makes inside when somebody slams the outside door - now that door is that much closer to the sleeping kids.
> 
> ...


My DW wrote this, and I think I know what she meant... If the lil ones are in the TT napping during the day, the bigger lil ones can get in and out of the bathroom from outside while not making alot of noise because they have to travel in and along the "inside". 
But I think a huge benefit is being able to use the Commode while on the road, and the ability to flush/add calgon-sewer treatment while at the dump station without having to run the slide out.... We love it, and there may be a new "Nimitz class Outback" on the horizon for the '09 NE spring rally........stay tuned. Anyone interested in a '07 RQS, with moderate mods, including Capt Jacks Outback Shack and Bar (liquor not included...)


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

battalionchief3 said:


> 35 feet long. WOW. I have seen similar layouts from Jayco. Its nice but really long for me, at that point I would get a 5er. I dont mind the 2 bathroom doors. If your really boondocking it you can get a nice view and keep the trailer aired out....


It's the same length as the 31RQS, and the 32BHDS, so it's not like they are adding a longer model, but I do agree, it is a long sucker, and would be better suited for a 5'er, as would the other two....and I have one of those.

Tim


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

> Anyone interested in a '07 RQS, with moderate mods, including Capt Jacks Outback Shack and Bar (liquor not included...)


Does Stacie know your giving away her tiki bar?


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Calvin&Hobbes said:


> We love it, and there may be a new "Nimitz class Outback" on the horizon for the '09 NE spring rally........stay tuned. Anyone interested in a '07 RQS, with moderate mods, including Capt Jacks Outback Shack and Bar (liquor not included...)


See what happens when I sell my mods







within one season of having those wheels you want a new trailer. Our friend that I gave my power jack to now wants a new trailer also.

John


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

hatcityhosehauler said:


> We love it, and there may be a new "Nimitz class Outback" on the horizon for the '09 NE spring rally........stay tuned. Anyone interested in a '07 RQS, with moderate mods, including Capt Jacks Outback Shack and Bar (liquor not included...)


See what happens when I sell my mods







within one season of having those wheels you want a new trailer. Our friend that I gave my power jack to now wants a new trailer also.

John

[/quote]

Note to everyone- If you buy something from this man, within 3 months you get the "Buy-itis bug".


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

I still have a Pull-rite travel trailer hitch and a cipa backup mirror.









Drink the Kool-Aid I dare ya









John


----------



## Rubrhammer (Nov 27, 2006)

I don't like the 2 tone interior either. If there was real separation from kitchen to living room it might work but not this way. Looks like Keystone is borrowing cabinets from another brand.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Rubrhammer said:


> I don't like the 2 tone interior either. If there was real separation from kitchen to living room it might work but not this way. Looks like Keystone is borrowing cabinets from another brand.


I still think a lot about this as it has a lot of what we were looking for in our next - except its not a 5er....
We like the 2-tone kitchen. as you can see. it flows with what we have at home.....


----------

